
Ask HN: How to patent my idea and codes? - ahmedaly
I added a new feature to my chatbot startup that we are literally the only chatbot startup that did it.<p>I need to patent the idea and code if possible.<p>I need to know the cost and where to start?<p>And does patent really would make a market entry barrier for my competitors who might try to copy&#x2F;streal the idea?<p>Thanks in advance
======
oldandtired
When you start to worry about someone copying your idea then you have already
lost. If you have something that is worth while, be the best at doing what it
is that you want doing. If others copy your idea then use that as a marketing
point (My idea is so good that others want to copy it).

Onec you go down thae path of patents, it is going to cost your dearly -
lawyers, patent office fees and there is no guarentee that you will ever get
any return on your time and effort.

Unless you are a extremely cany business person who is able to manage all the
various aspects of the entire process, stick with being the best there is in
your very specific field and use that for sales and support.

You have built on what others have done before you and there will be others
who build on what you have done. Trying to stop this is like trying to stop
the tide coming in.

In my own personal case, any new ways of doing something or developing
something are given way to anyone who wants them. I get the kudos of that work
and I get further work out of my abilities, not that that is any consideration
today as I am effectively no longer in any industry.

------
bryanrasmussen
The advice about jurisdictions here is sound with the caveat that you will
probably be able to limit yourself to some jurisdictions as being really
important for you to focus on.

As far as patents I would only find them interesting if they can be used to
secure you more funding. Some sources may consider it a plus if you have
something patentable.

Probably for a startup however the cost of patents will be more than they're
worth, just like for a startup having a dedicated devops team and onsite
servers probably isn't worth it.

------
karmakaze
Getting the patent is only a start and doesn't stop anyone from copying. You
have to actively search and litigate which costs even more money. You also
have to do this in each jurisdiction you care about which is hard when
Internet services can choose to locate anywhere with global reach.

------
jascii
Patent law varies wildly from one jurisdiction to the other.

In most jurisdictions "ideas" are not patentable and a lot of jurisdictions
place strict limitations on software patents.

------
pwg
The standard advice applies here:

Consult a patent attorney.

